# Speaker question



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 22, 2012)

Do i need anything special for these speakers like an amplifer thing or can i jsut run it straight off my sound card?

http://www.polkaudio.com/homeaudio/tsi/index.php#tsi100


----------



## AsRock (Jan 22, 2012)

You need a amp\AV for them.  and to be honest i would not spend no $200 on them check newegg for last years model.

Maybe some thing cheap but i guess that depends on what cheap is.
ONKYO TX-SR309 5.1-Channel Home Cinema Receiver


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 22, 2012)

yes, you need an amplifier thingy lol

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2522883&postcount=122


----------



## Super XP (Jan 22, 2012)

Those speakers are meant for a Digital Receiver for a home theatre setup.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 22, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> yes, you need an amplifier thingy lol
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2522883&postcount=122



15w a speaker really shiiiii. those polks need more than that can give to get any thing reasonable out of them. At least a Stereo Amplifier lol.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 22, 2012)

the Dayton DTA-100a has 50 watts per channel, it's even got a headphone amp and 3.5mm line in for iPod. I want to meet the magic elves behind this device.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 22, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


>



it probably get so hot lol

Ive wanted to get new speakers to move away from Logitech "speakers".


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 22, 2012)

sigh

Steve Guttenberg recommended this one

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002EPWC0/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 22, 2012)

Is there a little amp like that with sub out?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 22, 2012)

only one I know is the Audioengine N22.

http://audioengineusa.com/Store/Audioengine-N22


----------



## AsRock (Jan 22, 2012)

Then he may as well buy a low end ONKYO A/V as that will allow him to rig it up though the HDMI connections







BumbleBee said:


> the Dayton DTA-100a has 50 watts per channel, it's even got a headphone amp and 3.5mm line in for iPod. I want to meet the magic elves behind this device.



Then he may as well hunt around for a amp..

For example and sure there is more with a more respected name
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002EPWC0/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 23, 2012)

he doesn't need one.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2012)

found another the Orb Mini Amplifier

http://www.orbaudio.com/boosterminiamplifier.aspx

cheaper than the Audioengine N22.


----------

